

Google hit with $1b French tax bill - koski
http://www.theage.com.au/business/world-business/google-hit-with-1b-french-tax-bill-20121031-28ifk.html?skin=text-only

======
koski
It seems that France has something against Google. This plus the story we
heard couple of days ago where France may force the Google to pay for the
privilege of linking to its news sites [1].

Or maybe France is just finally running out of money.

[1] [http://bgr.com/2012/10/26/google-france-controversy-eric-
sch...](http://bgr.com/2012/10/26/google-france-controversy-eric-schmidt/)

------
venomsnake
Well I have an idea - just Google to stop offering its service in France and
block all french ips for a week or two. And give a proper landing page -
sorry, blame Holande. It will be fun.

